# Just spotted this on FOX17 News-zombie.msu.edu



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Surviving a zombie style revelation,(apocalypse)
Course at Party State aka Michigan State University
SW290: Surviving the Coming Zombie Apocalypse | Disasters, Catastrophes, and Human Behavior


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Based on the credentials of their team of profs, it sounds more like a post-SHTF psych class than a survival course.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Instructor did say that social relationships was the most important thing in a survival situation. More important than guns or other weapons.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

we took an online Zombie course given by a CA university. it was quite good. they talked about disease control, community, leadership, lots of aspects. Classes, discussions, quizzes...you could even get credit units 

didn't look at the one posted...


----------

